
A Hacker’s Guide to Bending the Universe - MarlonPro
https://backchannel.com/a-hacker-s-guide-to-bending-the-universe-86a5636b04da#.19pdrdsqs
======
Zyst
The writing here is borderline artistic. It really was a beautiful post.

~~~
allannienhuis
Thanks for pointing that out. I wouldn't have read it without your comment,
and I'm better off for having done so. :)

------
teh_klev
From a couple of weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11383090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11383090)

This is one of those sites that annoyingly tacks on a unique ID to the end of
the url thus tripping up HN's dupe detector.

